# Iphone 4 is a piece of shit.



## DiGiTaL (Jun 28, 2010)

Watch this funny little clip






YouTube Video











I personally believe iphone 4 is a waste of money. The reason so many people buy it because so many know about it, every year apple has their little keynote conference where they spit out bullshit at their customers because they can and everyone watches that shit and goes "Ohhh gotta get it".."ohhh look I can play fucking farmville on my fucking iphone 4". All the dumb people has to get it.

Yes I used to be an iphone owner. I had the first generation iphones here in Canada way before its released date, I had the 3GS.

I'm not saying HTC Evo is better. I dont have this phone. I have the sony xperia x10.  

=)


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2010)

"Oh god, I think I just had an aneurysm."

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DiGiTaL again.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 28, 2010)

It can grant three fucking wishes! lmao


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 29, 2010)

That was funny as hell  

"It has the wifis"


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 29, 2010)

Good one. Cheerio.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 29, 2010)

That was too good. +Rep


----------



## maniclion (Jun 29, 2010)

I was n love with the evo until I looked at Sprint's 4g map and saw my work is in a huge 4g deadzone....


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I was n love with the evo until I looked at Sprint's 4g map and saw my work is in a huge 4g deadzone....



Most of the world is a deadzone. I got 2.8 down and about 1 up, but honestly I don't even care. 3G is good enough for email and some chat, I use about 500MB a month somehow but I sure don't do big downloading.

Voice to text is OK, sometimes it works great, othertimes it wants to text someone I'm fucking a jar of jelly, it really comes up with some bizarre shit and I talk slowly and clearly. All in all its an OK phone, the screen size is great, but I really really miss having hard keys (ala Samsung Moment).

Q9c had the best keyboard EVER, form factor is great, but slow processor and smallish 2.5" screen.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 3, 2010)

The guy who made the video is getting fired for it!

Best Buy Firing Employee Because He Makes A Funny Video That Doesn't Even Mention Best Buy | Techdirt


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> The guy who made the video is getting fired for it!
> 
> Best Buy Firing Employee Because He Makes A Funny Video That Doesn't Even Mention Best Buy | Techdirt


Professional etiquette would say you don't make fun of products that the company you work for promotes....


----------



## DOMS (Jul 4, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Professional etiquette would say you don't make fun of products that the company you work for promotes....



Professional etiquette would say that you don't fire your employee for something that he did in his off-time and had nothing to do with your company name.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Professional etiquette would say that you don't fire your employee for something that he did in his off-time and had nothing to do with your company name.


Smart business says you hold onto a lucrative privilege like being able to sell the Iphone, especially when Apple is as persnickety about things like that, it might not have said anything about Best Buy, but it was all about a product they carry....working for one of these large corporations is like being in the military, even in your off time you're still considered a representative of the corp.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 4, 2010)

The retail corporation that employees me fires people for things they say on facebook about products, even if nothing is said about our corporation.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 4, 2010)

He shouldnt be getting fired for that video, he should be promoted to District Manager. 

Fuck Iphone.


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

i hate mac stuff


----------



## maniclion (Jul 5, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> The retail corporation that employees me fires people for things they say on facebook about products, even if nothing is said about our corporation.


I was on a business trip with the owner of my company and we met with some guys and he warned me not to say anything bad about products that we don't even sell if asked....


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 5, 2010)

DiGiTaL said:


> I have the sony xperia x10.
> 
> =)



do you realize that's the biggest POS android out right now?

no i don't have one, and yes i have zero first hand experience. But on the largest mobile forum (hofo), the x10 is the most looked down upon phone of recent releases.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 5, 2010)

maniclion said:


> ...working for one of these large corporations is like being in the military, even in your off time you're still considered a representative of the corp.



So members of the military can't bad talk the Toughbook, because the military uses them?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 5, 2010)

viet_jon said:


> do you realize that's the biggest POS android out right now?
> 
> no i don't have one, and yes i have zero first hand experience. But on the largest mobile forum (hofo), the x10 is the most looked down upon phone of recent releases.




Sure we are a little behind in the Android OS departmant but X10 gets a really slick design, a 8mp camera and a bunch of other shit. We are due for a complete update in October.


----------



## charlesdee (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been seeing this video all over the web. haha. it is really funny and it presents the truth about some people actually. lol


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> So members of the military can't bad talk the Toughbook, because the military uses them?


They can say all they want if they like 45 days of restriction and reduction in rank....


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2010)

This video is about as funny as it will be when this kid sues them bitches for firing him.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 21, 2010)

I think BB will settle out of court on that one


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 21, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> The guy who made the video is getting fired for it!
> 
> Best Buy Firing Employee Because He Makes A Funny Video That Doesn't Even Mention Best Buy | Techdirt


 


that was you wasn't it..


----------



## KentDog (Jul 21, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Most of the world is a deadzone. I got 2.8 down and about 1 up, but honestly I don't even care. 3G is good enough for email and some chat, I use about 500MB a month somehow but I sure don't do big downloading.


My thoughts exactly! I see the 4G as a perk. I mean, how many other phones have 4G capability? It is cool to see it in use though.. the YouTube test always gets a lot of "WOAH"s since the video size and quality are worlds above the iPhone 3GS's (not to mention the speed).


----------

